# "DS lite has been discontinued" says GoNintendo



## Snailface (Apr 22, 2011)

According to GoNintendo, a corporate email sent to all stores has informed employees to prepare for the discontinuation of the humble, legendary DS lite. If this is the case, it would certainly be the end of an era. 

While I have a lot of fond memories of the lite, I appreciated the extra features and better build quality of the various DSi models more. What do _you_ think Temps?

Source:
http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=156354


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, DSi is better anyways.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 22, 2011)

As much as I think the DSi is better, I'm still gonna miss the Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It's a good thing mine is still in good working condition.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Well my DS cycle went:
DS Phat ->Broken->DSi->Broken->DSiXL
So I skipped right past the DS Lite, but I still want one for various reasons, though this doesn't really affect me.


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Apr 22, 2011)

I still luv ds lite. Beats dsi to me. STUPID idea in taking off the gba port for a crappy gimmick. But the 3ds was def. worth it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heres my DS Lite:


Spoiler




















Its Ice Blue, With a See-Thru Top. I was gunna mod the buttons, but because it was Refurbished, it was glued shut -_-.. aww well
BTW I only did the top because i used the spare case part that i didint use on my other modded ds, which got jacked... lol


----------



## Raika (Apr 22, 2011)

I love my DS Lite, it will forever be one of my favorite handhelds.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 22, 2011)

If I didn't have my Phat and 2 DSL's, I'd probably grab one for GBA games... And as one who shops at Gamestop I'd buy some worthy GBA games before they're all gone.
With the DSi[XL] left over, is there really a reason for people to be buying this while the 3DS can do what it does... And more?

EDIT: I forgot to include my "R.I.P. Nintendo DS [Lite]"


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 22, 2011)

I kind of wish I had a DS Lite...

I wish I hadn't sold it.


----------



## haflore (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah, it was bound to happen I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That reminds me, I still need get parts to fix mine...


----------



## Snailface (Apr 22, 2011)

They do have amazing battery life -- 19 hours on lowest brightness. I think you would need a battery as big as the DS lite itself to get that kinda mileage on a 3ds.


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Apr 22, 2011)

haflore said:
			
		

> Ah, it was bound to happen I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are shipped and expecting them soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just from Dealextreme, should be an easy fix, case, digitizer and top screen


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Apr 22, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> They do have amazing battery life -- 19 hours on lowest brightness. I think you would need a battery as big as the DS lite itself to get that kinda *mileage* on a 3ds.


Lol a 'Snailface' Talking bout mileage...

Dont take that offensive its a joke


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 22, 2011)

I still prefer it to the DSi series. Sad to see it go.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 22, 2011)

DSi XL is better anyways


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 22, 2011)

Opinion?  If they go clearance at Target, I am snatching one up with my employee discount!


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 22, 2011)

This isn't 4chan.
You give sources, not "sauce".


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 22, 2011)

They're discontinuing the last device that officially supported GBA games. They better be bringing GBA games to the 3DS VC. As it stands now, the GBA will have gone the way of the GB/GBC with no further support at this time unless you still own an older console.

This is especially disappointing for anybody like me who has a DSlite on a one year factory warranty that is fairly fresh. If I experience a problem, I don't want to send it to Nintendo, as they'll most likely just want to charge me an extra $20 to upgrade to a DSi or some shit. The DSlite is the highest selling model of the DS too if I'm not mistaken. Seems silly to discontinue it so soon after the release of the 3DS.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 22, 2011)

It's had the longest run. Its likeness will live on in the image or its successors.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 22, 2011)

R.I.P. you will only be missed for your GBA compatibility.

Seriously, am I the only one who had to keep sending mine back because of the L/R buttons?
I only hope that I still get my warranty.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 22, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> R.I.P. you will only be missed for your GBA compatibility.
> 
> Seriously, am I the only one who had to keep sending mine back because of the L/R buttons?
> I only hope that I still get my warranty.



The shoulder buttons are faulty to a certain degree on every iteration of the DS, from the Phat to the XL. There are ways to tend to them yourself. It isn't really a problem that needs the attention of Nintendo.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 22, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> R.I.P. you will only be missed for your GBA compatibility.
> 
> Seriously, am I the only one who had to keep sending mine back because of the L/R buttons?
> I only hope that I still get my warranty.


My L/R's stopped working twice but I never sent them back (3 times if I count the Phat). Simply cleaning them with the cotton-swab, water, and blowing into them trick did wonders.
All of 'em are working just fine now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only true issues I had with the Lite were always with those damn hinges.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw c'mon, the shoulder buttons on the DS are perfect, I have the DS phat, Lite, i and now 3DS, all of them are in perfect condition, remember:- *It's not the build of the hand-held, it's the way you handle it that breaks it down.*


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm happy I already have a DSLite. And I'm thinking that Big N is starting to copy Sony, example:
Sony can brick their handhelds and so did Nintendo about the 3DS and
Sony cancels PSP Go, Nintendo cancels DSLite.


----------



## indask8 (Apr 22, 2011)

Now if you want a DSLite as new as possible , you'll have to get a refurbished one (as soon as there is no more new stocks available).


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 22, 2011)

I thought they'd stopped selling them ages ago. Shows what I know


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 22, 2011)

Aw. So no more camera-less DSs?


----------



## Satangel (Apr 22, 2011)

I still have mine (although I barely play it). Loving the battery life on it though, so impressive.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

Meh, I never really was a fan of the Lite, mainly when all the reports came in of bumpers failing and hinges flopping. Compared to the DS Phat's tank-like build quality, it seems like a setback.

Well, the Phat is ugly as hell, bulky, and pretty dim (you'll get major glare issues near almost any source of sunlight), but I do love it. Its been the only DS I've owned and currently own. Still works fine and the battery on that thing is pretty awesome.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Meh, I never really was a fan of the Lite, mainly when all the reports came in of bumpers failing and hinges flopping. Compared to the DS Phat's tank-like build quality, it seems like a setback.
> 
> Well, the Phat is ugly as hell, bulky, and pretty dim (you'll get major glare issues near almost any source of sunlight), but I do love it. Its been the only DS I've owned and currently own. Still works fine and the battery on that thing is pretty awesome.



Not if you're one of the lucky guys that has the dslite firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can turn up the brightness level just like on a ds lite, but it really eats away battery life, however it is also really worth it, even though I set it to the second brightness level, it makes a huge difference. It only works with a flashcart sadly enough....

(You can check which firmware you have by pulling out your cartridge while in picto chat. If you get a pink screen, you are lucky enough to have ds lite firmware)


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Meh, I never really was a fan of the Lite, mainly when all the reports came in of bumpers failing and hinges flopping. Compared to the DS Phat's tank-like build quality, it seems like a setback.
> 
> Well, the Phat is ugly as hell, bulky, and pretty dim (you'll get major glare issues near almost any source of sunlight), but I do love it. Its been the only DS I've owned and currently own. Still works fine and the battery on that thing is pretty awesome.


Fake reports or from young crazy kids lol, I love the DS Lite, it's my fav in the DS line-ups, my DS phat just collects dust, poor thing, since it's battery life is like 5 hours now (bought it Dec 2004), trust me I used it like a retarded gamer, non-stop gaming of Animal Crossing...the good ol'days... (it's virtually a 3DS lol xD!), DS lite on the other hand, been 2 years or so when I got it, it's battery life is well above 24 hours, word. I use DS lite to play Pokemon White, DSi to play my downloaded DSi ware and 3DS to play SF4, so yeah....I keep switching from DS lite, to DSi to 3DS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Fake reports or from young crazy kids lol, I love the DS Lite, it's my fav in the DS line-ups, my DS phat just collects dust, poor thing, since it's battery life is like 5 hours now (bought it Dec 2004), trust me I used it like a retarded gamer, non-stop gaming of Animal Crossing...the good ol'days... (it's virtually a 3DS lol xD!), DS lite on the other hand, been 2 years or so when I got it, it's battery life is well above 24 hours, word. I use DS lite to play Pokemon White, DSi to play my downloaded DSi ware and 3DS to play SF4, so yeah....I keep switching from DS lite, to DSi to 3DS.



My DS Phat battery is really solid, I can't really pin an average battery life but it feels damn long. Especially compared to my PSP which seems to die within an hour or two of Dissidia 012 (still hasn't stopped me from putting 50 hours into the game so far, lol). Maybe I'm just too used to the, honestly, shit battery life of the PSP (I love my PSP to death but the battery life just sucks, I can't ignore that) that almost anything above 5 hours is godly.

I've just seen people here with DS Lites that complain about have to replace shoulder buttons and hinges and I know my friend's hinge is broken. The only issue I've had with my DS Phat is when part of the hinge literally snapped off. So it's kinda dislodged from the hinge at times but it's usually fine outside of "book mode" games. I might just MacGyver it and make some type of fix with duct tape, but the only real "book mode" games I'd play nowadays are Bookworm.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see, maybe I'm lucky to have all 4 of my DS in perfect condition xP or it's just that I take care of them more than myself lol, cover them with cloth when not in use, use good screen cleaners, never let anyone touch my DS unless they clean their hands with soap especially if they just had lunch/dinner or coming from work/beach etc...I'm sure there are many freaks like me out there. Lol.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 22, 2011)

my dsl is broken and i must say it was a great design at the time when the ds was selling well. its seems this is the close-down news week. i think it needed to stop now that dsi and xl are on the market... probably a late stop


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 22, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Yeah, DSi is better anyways.


I completely agree, but most people I know (Casual gamers) prefer the DS Lite because of the GBA slot, and the fact that they don't know what the DSi can do.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Apr 22, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or some of us don't see the DSi as a necessary update. It just features DSiWare, cameras, MP3 player and MP3 recorder IIRC. But that doesn't come with a change though, it loses the GBA slot and gains region lock. IMO that's not a good trade-off.

Anyway, I didn't know they even kept producing DS Lites. I proudly still own one (just like the one on the OP, black and blue) and will still own it even after I get a 3DS next week. As for other gamers, there's still the DSi and DSi XL if they want.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 22, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well DSiWare is offering new games that cant be run on a DS Lite that was my reason to get a DSi XL and im happy with it way more than the lite.
It even doesnt keep getting hinge problems, better speakers, larger screens, shoulder buttons dont break as often and feels more solid.
I have a DSTWo  so GBA is no problem to me


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 22, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's good to be careful who touches it, one time my friends brother played it and he was like stabbing the touch screen with the stylus.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 22, 2011)

crap. i gotta go buy a new one before they're all gone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have to replace my almost broken L button, broken hinge and worn D-pads (thanks to mario kart and animal crossing....)


----------



## Zorua (Apr 22, 2011)

Damn, that's a bad decision. 
They're going to loose a shit load of hardware sales.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 22, 2011)

My Ds Lite is in still perfect condition. RIP Ds Lite


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 22, 2011)

The Lite was a great unit, better then mister fatty.

I might splurge and get a Lite and a bunch of GBA games to play, but then again I still have my GBA SP with broken shoulder buttons.


----------



## Rukia-san (Apr 22, 2011)

The DSLiTe will be missed, God I loved this handled :3 I still have mine but the bottom screen freeze after 5 min.


----------



## Donald Serrot (Apr 22, 2011)

I still have mine is almost perfect condition, it's my GBA player at this point. It served me well and came at just the right time when my DSphat started to go wonkey.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 22, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> I'm happy I already have a DSLite. And I'm thinking that Big N is starting to copy Sony, example:
> Sony can brick their handhelds and so did Nintendo about the 3DS and
> Sony cancels PSP Go, Nintendo cancels DSLite.


No just no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Specially when they can't brick handhelds. 

Anyway I seem to only get the original of the ds' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but I think the lite is a nice balance between tough and looks. 

The ds look isn't bad (to me) just big, yet quite tough.

Ds lite was pretty cool, it was a well balance portable. 

Unfortunately it was just time to move on, especially when the XL and 3DS is out.

Coming from someone with the dstwo and gameboy player for the gamecube.


----------



## coolness (Apr 22, 2011)

okey the DS lite have died 
i sure hope the DSi while stay alive


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 22, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Sony cancels PSP Go, Nintendo cancels DSLite.
> They weren't canceled.
> 
> QUOTE(shadowmanwkp @ Apr 22 2011, 09:04 AM) It only works with a flashcart sadly enough....


No, you just flash the DS Lite firmware onto the DS just as if installing Flashme.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 23, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's not "fake reports." The hinges are beyond problematic on the DSlite. The simple act of opening and closing the DSlite is enough to cause the hinge to eventually break over the longterm. Those who heavily used their lite, opening and closing it many times, experienced the cracked and/or broken hinge.

The shoulder buttons are also very susceptible to the environment around them. You would have to live in the most clean air on this planet to not have the shoulder buttons start acting unresponsive after a period of time. I love and care for my lite that I only got back in January as careful as can be, and one of the shoulder buttons is already starting to not work about 1 in every 15 presses. This remedies itself after it gets used for awhile, but goes right back there when they aren't needed for any length of time.

You can't say that actual problems with the DSlite that are widely reported and known are "fake reports."

Edit: Forgot the quote. :3
Edit 2: Got it!


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 23, 2011)

I've had mine since launch, and the hinge just gave yesterday.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 23, 2011)

I still have my DS Lite that I bought 3-4 years ago, and it's still in good condition. I don't think I'll ever sell it at all, unless I really need money, but I know that I won't really be able to get enough money out of it, so I may as well just keep it to serve as a childhood memory. My DS Lite has served me well and helped me get past extreme boredom. It's too bad that I hardly play the DS anymore. 

R.I.P. DS Lite~


----------



## Snailface (Apr 23, 2011)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> I still have my DS Lite that I bought 3-4 years ago, and it's still in good condition. I don't think I'll ever sell it at all, unless I really need money, but I know that I won't really be able to get enough money out of it, so I may as well just keep it to serve as a childhood memory. My DS Lite has served me well and helped me get past extreme boredom. It's too bad that I hardly play the DS anymore.
> 
> *R.I.P. DS Lite~*


It will live on in our hearts, forever part of us for eternity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



except for the shoulder buttons -- they're just dead


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 23, 2011)

For some reason I haven't had any problems with the shoulder buttons or the hinge. 

The only problem I have now is the D-pad, It is so worn that the paint around It has faded away and It is becoming unresponsive from heavy use.

I guess once It breaks down totally It will be time to upgrade to a 3ds and I am hoping around late summer to make the transition If It can hold out that long.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 23, 2011)

Why would the NDS Lite be discontinued? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any opinion?


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Because it too old for Nintendo to keep it up like the phat. They want to focus on the newer set
of portables.


----------



## Maverick_z (Apr 23, 2011)

since this has happened there goes my plan for an upgrade to an XL through a trade-in


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Because it too old for Nintendo to keep it up like the phat. They want to focus on the newer set
> of portables.


Nintendo's focusing on Sony NGP, huh? I'm gonna miss Nintendo DS Lite.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 23, 2011)

I've got my Lite since launch, and it's still working flawlessly. No hinge or should button problems to report


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

I liked my DS Lite. But my L and R buttons screwed up.


----------



## Goofy Time (Apr 23, 2011)

Never had major issues with my Lite, and I hope it continues as such. If all else fails, I could try to get a renewed one from Nintendo if mine ever breaks, or buy a DSi.

I think the significance of the Lite is more about is being the first breakthrough for Nintendo on DS. It's *the* build that made the system hotcakes.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, the old DSlite is my last hurrah for video game systems.  It's not likely I'll ever buy another gaming unit of any kind.  

I guess you can say that with the death of the DSlite, we have reached true death of GBA support from Ninty.

I'm not happy or sad to hear this news particularly, it's just the way things progress in the business world.  Not surprised at all.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 23, 2011)

i still have my zelda gold version and i am so glad i never sold it either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that will be worth a bit soon plus i can use it for gba games if i need too.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 24, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You know what I mean. (dsi(xl) and 3DS)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2011)

Lite, you were my favourite handheld. And probably will be, unless something awesome happens on 3DS. Until then, R.I.P


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 23, 2011)

R.I.P dear old DS Lite, R.I.P.


----------

